# Driving with Minor Damage (Poll)



## Maven (Feb 9, 2017)

Please answer the Poll. Can you continue accepting requests in a car with minor damage? Let's say you return from a break and discover one or more of the following:

One side mirror is shattered, missing, or unusable.
A headlight, tail light, or turn signal is cracked and not functioning.

Front bumper pushed in 2-3 inches and hood misaligned.
Rear bumper pushed in 2-3 inches and trunk misaligned.
Side panel pushed in 1-3 inches with noticeable scratches in paint.
One long scratch on side panel where someone keyed your car.
During any full turn of the steering wheel, you hear a tire rubbing against a pushed in panel.
On one hand, if you stop immediately then you are suddenly looking at the cost of repair plus lost wages until the damage is fixed. The car appears to otherwise be running well. There is no safety issue for most of the above described damage.

Obviously, you rating will take a hit from passengers who notice the damage. What is Uber/Lyft likely to do if the damage is (likely) reported by a passenger? Do Uber/Lyft terms forbid driving with such damage or can they be interpreted to allow driving temporarily until the damage is fixed?


----------



## Uberyouber (Jan 16, 2017)

Hell yeah !!!


----------



## SEAL Team 5 (Dec 19, 2015)

Maven said:


> Can you continue accepting requests in a car with minor damage? Let's say you return from a break and discover one or more of the following:
> 
> One side mirror is shattered, missing, or unusable.
> A headlight, tail light, or turn signal is cracked and not functioning.
> ...


That's a hell of a scenario. A pretty detailed one at that also. I gather that this is a vehicle known to you quite well as "discovered" item #7 suggest that the vehicle must be in motion to hear the tire rubbing on the quarter panel. Is this your present Uber vehicle?


----------



## Maven (Feb 9, 2017)

SEAL Team 5 said:


> That's a hell of a scenario. A pretty detailed one at that also. I gather that this is a vehicle known to you quite well as "discovered" item #7 suggest that the vehicle must be in motion to hear the tire rubbing on the quarter panel. Is this your present Uber vehicle?


Not present Uber car, but these are all types of damage that I, or a friend, had sometime in the past. I was curious about what others would do compared to what I, or my friends, actually did.


----------



## Butter (Jun 26, 2017)

Maven,

1, 3, and 4 are not minor and are serious safety issues. 2 is situational, if it affects a legally required indicator light (or the headlights at night) then it too is a serious safety issue. 5 and 6 are minor and could probably be ignored even long term. 

7 is highly situational, in some cases a vehicle with this type of damage is perfectly safe to drive as long as the driver is aware of the limitations. There is a caveat however, as time progresses damage to the tire sidewall will occur and make the car unsafe to drive. The tire needs to be inspected regularly. Worst case scenario is to just remove the wheel well panel until it can be replaced (aviod driving in rain/mud).

My understanding with Uber is that they will deactivate you for some of these issues until the damage has been repaired if it's reported by pax.


----------



## empresstabitha (Aug 25, 2016)

Maven said:


> Please answer the Poll. Can you continue accepting requests in a car with minor damage? Let's say you return from a break and discover one or more of the following:
> 
> One side mirror is shattered, missing, or unusable.
> A headlight, tail light, or turn signal is cracked and not functioning.
> ...


Who the **** did you piss off?


----------



## Maven (Feb 9, 2017)

empresstabitha said:


> Who the &%[email protected]!* did you piss off?


Don't need to piss off anyone. There is an unfortunately large percentage of A*holes that think nothing about hitting the parked car of a total stranger and then driving away without so much as a note of apology, not to mention hit and run drivers.


----------



## Fuber in their faces (Feb 19, 2017)

I would make sure it doesn't make funny noises when driving. They can't see the damage from inside the car.


That being said, fix the lights first. Don't get a ticket with a pax, even a fix-it-ticket.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Maven said:


> Please answer the Poll. Can you continue accepting requests in a car with minor damage? Let's say you return from a break and discover one or more of the following:
> 
> One side mirror is shattered, missing, or unusable.
> A headlight, tail light, or turn signal is cracked and not functioning.
> ...


Mirrors, signals, headlights and brake lights are Safety issues and must be fixed at once. These items can get a ticket for the operator because they are safety issues.
Hammer in the fender that rubs the tire.
Cosmetic items are not safety issues, unless the misaligned hood flies open or the rubbing tire blows out.

Even a burnt bulb can get you a ticket with no damage.
Replace burnt turn signals and brake lights with L.E.D. bulbs which will probably outlast the car.

My first brake light burned was at 2 years in my new car. We put a lot of hours on them doing uber.


----------

